# DTG M2 Error Messages



## rhyvalil (Feb 9, 2017)

Some dudes in Port Moresby brought in a brand new DTG M2 Printer and after setup and test prints, they encountered some problems.
I happened to cross their path and offered abit of help.
The first impression on arrival infront of the printer I noticed ink spillage everywhere including head cables even at the contact points.
Their problem was simple daily maintenance which you advised me last year and in 2015. None was done by my assessment.
White ink return hose was blocked. Because of this a couple of WIMS dampers got busted. I even assisted with my viper damper spares.
Anyway, long story short I manually cleared the blockage using a syringe supplied with printer and managed to get flushing solution circulating to the WIMS manifold and back to white ink bottle / cannister at the back.
On powering up printer, E084 Err Y2 Current message was observed. I looked up the error it explains the carriage was trying to draw more power to get the carriage released. And with my experience and hassles with the Viper, I managed also to get past this error.
Now in my attempt to charge cleaning solution through color tubes over the printhead, I observed a 'Cover Open' message. I pressed the load buttton but the 'cover open' message keeps appearing interchangeably with 'cleaning' on the control panel display. I even went past to doing ink charge to draw cleaning solution through the cmyk ink tubes, it is taking much longer to do charging. I observed ink charging and cover open messages on the controlling panel occurring interchangeably. Cleaning solution not seen flowing through. Can this mean nozzles blocked or inefficient operation of capping station?

Please provide some a lead on this one so I can flush the lines and proceed. Not used M2 before 
Wait for your advise.

Regards,
Paul


----------



## admedia (Mar 23, 2015)

Throw it away and never look back. Horrible machine. You may get past this problem, but you will encounter another one either right after, or after the first day, week etc. Its a constant uphill battle with any DTG brand/ coldesi machine.


----------

